# Lina and her Care Bear :-)



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I love it when she carries this thing around..it's almost bigger than she is lol You should see her "attack" it lmao! It's too funny!!

Lina and her Care Bear!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww, she is adorable with her little care bear!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So sweet


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, that's too cute!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That was sooo cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love how she is so smart to drop it from the step lol instead of tripping down with it lol...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks girls 

Isn't it amazing how smart these little dogs are?! She just amazes me sometimes lol.


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

Awwwh tug of war!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL we looove tug-o-war at our house! I like it when she starts to growl and shakes the toy up like she's killing it lol


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL that is so cute. I love how the carebear is bigger then her and yet she can still carry it back to you. Very cute!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww! shes so cute what a cute little face shes tiny i have a care bear liek that! lol


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

What a cutie pie! I know my baby love MY beanie babies, :roll: lol! OH well, comes with the gift of a chihuahua, right?? :wave: Best wishes and much love to you and your sweetie!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She stole it from my boyfriends daughter lol She'll try to climb in the toybox to get it if we don't leave it out for her lol.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She looks adorable! Britney has got about 3-5 toys that are bigger than her...it's so cute seeing her little chubby self dragging them around :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

clever little rascal! i love how that toy is enormous and she drags it round! very fun to watch!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love how she runs to fetch it but it's so big she just lets it fall back down the step. She's figured out how to handle that silly thing that's bigger than she is! So cute!! :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cutie!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: How cute!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks girls


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a great video  and what a smart cookie :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

how utterly sweet!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol that is adorable


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

What a great video! I love her, she's so smart!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Aw She looks so cute


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, that was too cute!


----------

